# 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!



## Dok (25. Dezember 2004)

Der zweite Schritt des Anglerboard.de Umzuges wurde gestartet. In den nächsten Stunden wird die Domain *www.anglerboard.de* auf den neuen Server gelegt. Daher wird *diese Domain in den nächsten Stunden mit samt Ihrer Emailadressen kurzzeitig ausfallen.*

Ansonsten allen die nicht arbeiten müssen noch einen schönen ersten Weihnachtstag und allen die Heute auch arbeiten wünsche ich noch zusätzlich einen stressfreien Arbeitstag!

Gruß
Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Dok (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

*Update:*

Die Domain www.anglerboard.de ist nun erfolgreich auf den neuen Server verlinkt worden. Ich möchte nochmals alle die Emailkonten von anglerboard.de besitzen darauf hinweisen, das sie ab sofort die neuen Accountdaten verwenden müssen. In den alten Accounts gehen ab sofort *keine* Emails mehr ein!

Es werden noch alle internen Pfade vollständig auf die Domain www.anglerboard.de umgestellt. Nach dieser letzten Umstellung müsst Ihr euch noch ein letztes mal neu in das Boardsystem einloggen. Mit dem Anschluß dieser letzten arbeit ist dann der Umzug von anglerboard.de vollständig abgeschlossen!

Ich hoffe die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten auf ein Minimum Reduziert zu haben.

In diesem Sinne noch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Pete (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

lief doch bisher alles bestens ... von außen so gut wie nicht zu spüren, außer natürlich, dass die geschwindigkeit wieder top ist...


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

hat doch klasse geklappt Martin #6 

Hatte heute nachmittag, glaube ich, nur mal eine Error Meldung  
Wir sehen uns in Berlin !


----------



## karpfenwuerger (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

Echt super Dok!!

Hat super geklappt


----------



## arno (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

Alles bestens, ich hatte keine Probleme!


----------



## Globetrotter (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

hat doch alles bestens geklappt!!#6 



Danke Martin#6 #6


----------



## Aalthorsten (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 2. Schritt Eingeleitet!!!*

Ich hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen !!
Aber Egal jetzt läuft es ja wieder prima.


----------

